# Interested in moving



## Jessicaafawn (9 January 2019)

Hello all! 

I had a question about areas that are horse friendly in this region. I'm from America and have horses here.. I have fallen for someone living in England and, well won't move from America without horses. I have looked at Equestrian properties throughout England and they are all quite expensive. Is it possible to get something inexpensive with enough land for 2-3 horses? I mean, what is the average price? I am just interested in an average home, with the ability to home my horses.  Thanks!


----------



## be positive (9 January 2019)

Prices vary considerably depending on the region, you will find something in the south west for far less than in the south east where house prices are high and land for horses will add a significant premium, there will be no average price because there is not really an average property, most are one offs and are priced accordingly. 
You probably need to start with around 500k but for that you will need to compromise on something whether it is the area, size of house, something requiring work or a smaller plot of land than ideal, the nearer to a city the higher the price will be, they are available but usually sell very quickly. 
It helps to avoid property marketed as equestrian and look for a small holding or property 'with land' as the equestrian facilities will make the price higher, often far more than they will cost to put in, it is a bit of a risk if you want to put in stables and an arena but the saving may be worthwhile.


----------



## catkin (9 January 2019)

be positive said:



			Prices vary considerably depending on the region, you will find something in the south west for far less than in the south east where house prices are high and land for horses will add a significant premium, there will be no average price because there is not really an average property, most are one offs and are priced accordingly.
You probably need to start with around 500k but for that you will need to compromise on something whether it is the area, size of house, something requiring work or a smaller plot of land than ideal, the nearer to a city the higher the price will be, they are available but usually sell very quickly.
It helps to avoid property marketed as equestrian and look for a small holding or property 'with land' as the equestrian facilities will make the price higher, often far more than they will cost to put in, it is a bit of a risk if you want to put in stables and an arena but the saving may be worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

Would pretty much agree with the above. Also bear in mind that property can have restrictive covenants (you can't just do what you like) and planning laws vary depending upon location being particularly strict (quite rightly) in areas of high natural value. The UK is a small country and land for all uses consequently is at a premium.


----------



## D66 (9 January 2019)

Where does your OH work?


----------



## ester (9 January 2019)

The south west is a very large area with regards to property price variation.


----------



## Jessicaafawn (11 January 2019)

D66 said:



			Where does your OH work?
		
Click to expand...

He is in the Navy!


----------



## Keith_Beef (11 January 2019)

Take a look around East Yorkshire. I stayed at Paull Holme Farm for a few days between Christmas and the New Year. Very convenient for getting to Hull, and from there, motorway and rail links to the rest of the country, and ferries to the continent.

https://www.beercocks.com/properties/11416582/sales


----------



## ester (11 January 2019)

Not terribly near any naval bases though


----------



## Keith_Beef (11 January 2019)

ester said:



			Not terribly near any naval bases though 

Click to expand...

It's near the sea, isn't that enough?

After all:


D66 said:



			Where does your OH work?



Jessicaafawn said:



			He is in the Navy!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs B (12 January 2019)

Sadly, house plus land round here isn't generally that cheap as you've found, but here are a couple of 'for instance' properties on the market in the South West at the moment in 2 different price brackets, both under the Â£500k mark:

This is Â£240k - a 3 bed semi needing modernising, but it does have just over 2 acres and stables, near Plymouth - could be good if your OH is in the Navy!

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-59369046.html

Or you can find things like this: Â£485k, 7 miles from Taunton - 4 beds, just under 2 acres but 3 stables, outbuildings etc (I assume photos were taken last summer which was extremely hot & dry, hence slight lack of grass in a couple of the paddock shots!)

https://www.onthemarket.com/details/5789343/


----------



## ester (12 January 2019)

I know who owns the second  

and no I don't think near the sea is sufficient , they can't just stop off wherever they fancy to get home after all  

OP do you know where he is going to be based as there are a few in the south west, including those not near the sea ie the airbase at yeovilton.


----------

